# My solo arrangement for Emmanuel (by Michel Colombier)



## burnabyguitar (Jul 11, 2020)

It is a famous piece and you may hear various arrangements including orchestra, triumph, saxophone or cello.

I did an arrangement on classical guitar. Please let me know if you have comments.


----------

